# KW Waterfest 2006 Roll Call - KW Equipped Vehicles Wanted -



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

*KW Waterfest 2006 Roll Call - KW Equipped Vehicles Wanted - *
Its Waterfest time again and KW is getting ready to invade the east coast!
In the past KW has partnered with our distributors such as HPA Motorsports, Euro Styles East, KMD etc to bring you the world leading KW product line to Englishtown in their vendor displays. 
This year KW has stepped up its involvement with Waterfest and will be exhibiting our four brands in an exclusive KW Automotive North America booth, bringing KW factory involvement to the east coast enthusiasts directly.
Our staff will be on hand at the KW booth as well as our supporting vendors to answer questions on all of our product line, and supplying our exhibiting vendors with extensive stock of KW automotive product!
At KW automotive, we understand the hard work, dedication and resources it takes to build a high quality show, race or street vehicle. 
*Our Waterfest team is looking for two prime examples to proudly display their KW equipped vehicles in our 2006 booth.*
If you are interested in being part of our Waterfest 2006 TEAM KW, please send an email with the following information:
1.	Maximum of 2 pictures (1mb max per picture)
2.	Modification list
3.	Your contact information (Name, phone number, City & State)
To [email protected]
All submissions must be received by June 15, 2006 to be eligible.
See you there!


----------



## RussT_DUBz (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: KW Waterfest 2006 Roll Call - KW Equipped Vehicles Wanted - ([email protected])*

email sent


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: KW Waterfest 2006 Roll Call - KW Equipped Vehicles Wanted - (RussT_DUBz)*

Great!!!!!
Keep them coming!


----------



## Nebby (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: KW Waterfest 2006 Roll Call - KW Equipped Vehicles Wanted - ([email protected])*

Whassup Glen... I'd love to have my KW Equipped car at Waterfest... what day do you think the enclosed, climate controlled truck and 
trailer will arrive to transport my car to NJ?



























_Modified by nebuchadnezzar at 8:38 PM 6-1-2006_


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: KW Waterfest 2006 Roll Call - KW Equipped Vehicles Wanted - (nebuchadnezzar)*

Talk to me, we may be transporting a vehicle or two out there, so if there is room we can go halfers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then all you need is a plane ticket!
Love to have you there, and any of the SoCal Guys! (open invite, you know you want to do it!!!!!)


----------



## Nebby (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: KW Waterfest 2006 Roll Call - KW Equipped Vehicles Wanted - ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Talk to me, we may be transporting a vehicle or two out there, so if there is room we can go halfers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then all you need is a plane ticket!
Love to have you there, and any of the SoCal Guys! (open invite, you know you want to do it!!!!!)
















Stupid joke-comment turns into possible "sweet deal".
Well, I'm assuming KW will be at Dubwars too (I see a booth already 
on the layout) so heck yeah, if you're gonna trailer from SoCal to NJ... 
we can definitely work something out.


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

i think this thread needs a sale.


----------



## r32daMAXlimit (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (StonedVW)*

The infamous *nebuchadnezzar * may be coming to NJ?


----------



## QBNR32 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: KW Waterfest 2006 Roll Call - KW Equipped Vehicles Wanted - ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Talk to me, we may be transporting a vehicle or two out there, so if there is room we can go halfers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then all you need is a plane ticket!
Love to have you there, and any of the SoCal Guys! (open invite, you know you want to do it!!!!!)









hmmmm........


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (r32daMAXlimit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r32daMAXlimit* »_The infamous *nebuchadnezzar * may be coming to NJ?

I would love to meet and see some of car and their owners from CA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nebby (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32BLK734* »_
I would love to meet and see some of car and their owners from CA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah Glen, public demand is high... well, two anyways







Make it happen!


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (nebuchadnezzar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebuchadnezzar* »_
Yeah Glen, public demand is high... well, two anyways







Make it happen!


Oh there's more than 2 that would just to see some of brothers and cousins 3 thousands miles away with no snow or or at least heavy in like LA or something


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (r32daMAXlimit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r32daMAXlimit* »_The infamous *nebuchadnezzar * may be coming to NJ?

Is Hell freezing over and im missing it or something


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: KW Waterfest 2006 Roll Call - KW Equipped Vehicles Wanted - ([email protected])*

I should be out @ WF this year also with the G-Ride..
I am trying to get my sound system redone in enough time to shake down the city!


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (r32daMAXlimit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r32daMAXlimit* »_The infamous *nebuchadnezzar * may be coming to NJ?

An on-the-spot song for Neb: (sung with a beer stein in hand)
Potholes and sinkholes are waiting,
Car thefts and tickets galore,
Speed traps with cops who are baiting,
But we all just keep coming back for more!
_Oooooooooooooh!_
New Jersey, New Jersey, with sandy white beaches,
Just watch for that deadly syringe!
New Jersey, New Jersey, with gold-digging leeches,
Whose only desire's to binge!
New Jersey, New Jersey, bleach blondes & strip malls,
Big nails & big hair everywhere!
New Jersey, New Jersey, car horns & cat calls,
And the women just don't seem to care!
New Jersey, New Jersey, somehow we love it,
It's home for some reason to us!
New Jersey, New Jersey, come stay here for a bit,
Just look out for that NJT bus!
*NEW JERSEY!*













































_Modified by Mike Solo at 11:36 AM 6-4-2006_


----------



## QBNR32 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mike Solo)*


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

*Team KW Pilgrimage to Waterfest?????*

Just a thought, anyone up for a Team KW Roadtrip, LA to NJ, five day easy drive, 10h a day (just to make it actually enjoyable).

Always wanted to do that with a big caravan of dubs and other euro cars across the US.

Any takers


----------



## Nebby (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (Mike Solo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Solo* »_
An on-the-spot song for Neb:
Potholes and sinkholes are waiting,
Car thefts and tickets galore,
Speed traps with cops who are baiting,
But we all just keep coming back for more!
New Jersey, New Jersey, with sandy white beaches,
Just watch for that deadly syringe!
New Jersey, New Jersey, with gold-digging leeches,
Whose only desire's to binge!
New Jersey, New Jersey, bleach blondes & strip malls,
Big nails & big hair everywhere!
New Jersey, New Jersey, car horns & cat calls,
And the woman just don't seem to care!
New Jersey, New Jersey, somehow we love it,
It's home for some reason to us!
New Jersey, New Jersey, come stay here for a bit,
Just look out for that NJT bus!
*NEW JERSEY!*












































Right back at ya bud...







A song for you to sing...








Where I come from isn't all that great
My automobile is a piece of crap
My fashion sense is a little whack
And my friends are just as screwy as me
I didn't go to boarding schools
Preppie girls never looked at me
Why should they?
I ain't nobody
Got nothing in my pocket
Beverly Hills
That's where I want to be
Livin' in Beverly Hills
Beverly Hills
Rolling like a celebrity
Livin' in Beverly Hills
Look at all those movie stars
They're all so beautiful and clean
When the housemaids scrub the floors
They get the spaces in between
I wanna live a life like that
I wanna be just like a king
Take my picture by the pool
'cause I'm the next big thing
Beverly Hills
That's where I want to be
Livin' in Beverly Hills
Beverly Hills
Rolling like a celebrity
Livin' in Beverly Hills
The truth is I don't stand a chance
It's something that you're born into
And I just don't belong
No I don't
I'm just a no-class beat down fool
And I will always be that way
I might as well enjoy my life
And watch the stars play
Beverly Hills
That's where I want to be
Livin' in Beverly Hills
Beverly Hills
Rolling like a celebrity
Livin' in Beverly Hills
Beverly Hills


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (nebuchadnezzar)*

While I do love weezer, I made up the lyrics to my song.


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Team KW Pilgrimage to Waterfest????? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just a thought, anyone up for a Team KW Roadtrip, LA to NJ, five day easy drive, 10h a day (just to make it actually enjoyable).

Always wanted to do that with a big caravan of dubs and other euro cars across the US.

Any takers









If you roll thru KC let me know.. When is waterfest? We may not have the biggest, happen scene but were here, stuck in the middle. Its like Delaware, hi we're in delaware. yeah....


----------



## hingedthinker (May 7, 2004)

Say what! Would I have to wash my car? I hardly have time to keep up on the maintenance between track days. Shouldn't have bought the Ducati. She gets all the love now.


----------



## DeepBlue.:R32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey I'll meet up with the caravan in TN...haha. I would send my info and such but Neb's got me beat already...haha.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (DeepBlue.:R32)*


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Hey Glen, 
How about you fly me and my GTI to waterfest? It'll be the only RHD, four door GTI turbo there







I promise I'll buy some coils















So how about it?


----------



## power_mind (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: KW Waterfest 2006 Roll Call - KW Equipped Vehicles Wanted - ([email protected])*

THEY LET YOU POST?








well you know where my ride's going to be


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (YellowDieselGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YellowDieselGolf* »_Hey Glen, 
How about you fly me and my GTI to waterfest? It'll be the only RHD, four door GTI turbo there







I promise I'll buy some coils















So how about it?
















I wish I had the budget!!!! I love that you asked, we need more non NA cars at the show. NA guys fly to austria to the Wörthersee, so why not!















Call Dragan at inMotive (KW importer for AUS) and see if he will sponsor you







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: KW Waterfest 2006 Roll Call - KW Equipped Vehicles Wanted - (power_mind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *power_mind* »_THEY LET YOU POST?








well you know where my ride's going to be









Yah, official business only


----------

